# [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben



## kolli88 (30. November 2015)

*[Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Bruder.
Da er sehr gern auf der PS4 zockt und noch lieber parallel mit mir oder Freunden skyped/ts3 nutzt, möchte ich ihm und seinen Gesprächspartnern das Leben etwas verbessern.

Bisher hat er ein Standmikro und hat den Sound aus seinen Lautsprechern. Das klappt auch recht gut, gibt aber natürlich hin und wieder recht nervige Echos.
Daher suche ich für ihn ein Headset welches sowohl die PS4 als auch den PC gleichzeitig bedienen kann, ähnlich wie die Tritton Headsets. Es sollte aber auf jeden fall wireless sein.

Gibt es ein solches Headset?

Vielen Dank
Kolli


----------



## Imperat0r (30. November 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Wie viel möchtest du ausgeben?


----------



## kolli88 (30. November 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Der Preis sollte unter 200€ betragen. Sorry, hab ich vergessen anzugeben.


----------



## kolli88 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Hat niemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Also, GLEICHZEITIG dürfte wohl nicht gehen IMHO...  ein Headset meldet sich halt bei einem Sender an, und dann ist es dort aktiv, ein zweiter Sender hat aber eine andere Frequenz/Kennung. 

Ansonsten gibt es wireless zb das G930 Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer schnurlos: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r  kann aber sein, dass es an der PS4 nicht wireless geht, und ob es GLEICHZEITIG auch am PC geht, das müsstest du dann recherchieren. zudem isses bei Preis-Leistung auch schwach, was aber bei wireless eh oft der Fall ist und bei Headsets sowieso im Vergleich zu "Kopfhörer + Mic". 

Oder das hier Turtle Beach Ear Force Stealth 400 Premium Fully Wireless Headset - [PlayStation 4, PlayStation 3, Mobile]: Amazon.de: Games geht wohl wireless an der PS4 und hat AUCH die Option zum Anschluss per Kabel - vlt. geht das am PC und dann auch gleichzeitig...? Genau wie das hier PlayStation 4 Wireless Stereo Headset 2.0, schwarz: Sony: Amazon.de: Games

Du müsstest dich da an sich zur Sicherheit bei den Herstellern informieren ^^


----------



## kolli88 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, GLEICHZEITIG dürfte wohl nicht gehen IMHO...  ein Headset meldet sich halt bei einem Sender an, und dann ist es dort aktiv, ein zweiter Sender hat aber eine andere Frequenz/Kennung.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es wireless zb das G930 Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer schnurlos: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r  kann aber sein, dass es an der PS4 nicht wireless geht, und ob es GLEICHZEITIG auch am PC geht, das müsstest du dann recherchieren. zudem isses bei Preis-Leistung auch schwach, was aber bei wireless eh oft der Fall ist und bei Headsets sowieso im Vergleich zu "Kopfhörer + Mic".
> 
> ...



Ok, danke schonmal dafür. Vielleicht habe ich mich aber auch etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Mit gleichzeitig meine ich, dass nur der Ton von beiden Devices, also PC und PS4 auf dem Headset gleichzeitig ausgegeben werden soll. Die Mic-Funktion reicht auf dem PC.
Das Tritton 720+ 7.1 Surround Headset für PS4/PS3, Xbox 360 und PC/Mac - Weiss: Amazon.de: Games kann das meines Wissens nach, da die PS4 per optischem Kabel angeschlossen wird und der PC per USB. Allerdings ist das ja kabelgebunden. Ich hatte gehofft, dass es dafür auch ein Kabelloses Headset geben würde.

Vielleicht brauche ich auch gar kein Headset, sondern lediglich Kopfhörer die den Ton beider Geräte gleichzeitig ausgeben können, denn ein gutes Mirkofon hat er ja schon.


----------



## Genesis-84 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Bin da jetzt kein Fachmann, aber glaub kaum das es so funktioniert. 
Selbst wenn es mehrere Eingänge hat, ist es wohl eher wie bei nem av receiver,dass man sich für eine Quelle entscheiden muss. 

Aber vielleicht lässt sich ja der Ton von der PS 4 zum PC durch schleifen und dann von dort alles an die Lautsprecher / headset weitergeben.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*



kolli88 schrieb:


> Das Tritton 720+ 7.1 Surround Headset für PS4/PS3, Xbox 360 und PC/Mac - Weiss: Amazon.de: Games kann das meines Wissens nach, da die PS4 per optischem Kabel angeschlossen wird und der PC per USB.


 Da liegt ein Denkfehler: nur weil es beide Anschlussarten HAT, heißt das nicht, dass es GLEICHZEITIG geht. zB an einem Hifi-Verstärker/AV-Receiver hast du auch HDMI, optisch, Analog usw., kannst aber immer nur eine Quelle aktiv haben (außer ggf bei einzelnen Modellen, die so was als Sonderfunktion haben). Oder wenn du am PC zB HDMI der Grafikkarte hast und ne Buchse bei der Soundkarte, kannst du auch nur den Ton entweder per HDMI oder per Buchse senden, nicht aber gleichzeitig, zumindest nicht den gleichen Inhalt.

Es kann zwar sein, dass es mit dem Headset geht - aber dann musst du das wirklich explizit für dieses Modell auch irgendwo verifizieren. Du kannst aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass es geht, nur weil es mehrere Anschlussarten hat. 


Was aber in jedem Falle ginge wäre, wenn du ne Art Mini-Mischpult hast, an dem die PS4 und der PC drankommen. Die kommen dann an zwei Eingängen dran, an den Reglern legst du dann fest, wie laut die beiden Eingänge im Verhältnis zueinander sein sollen, und am Ausgang kommt dann beides "gemischt" an, zB zum Kopfhörer. Nachteil: dann wäre es halt kabelgebunden.

Das Tritton hat halt auch ne kleine Box, da kann es durchaus sein, dass die vlt. sogar ne Art Mischpultfunktion hat - aber das müsstest du eben genau rausfinden und nicht einfach "blind" drauf vertrauen


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Ein Mischpult mit 2 Kanälen plus ein Kopfhörer würden die Sache ermöglichen. Würde jedoch nichts kabelloses kaufen.


----------



## kolli88 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Dann hab ich mich wohl wirklich geirrt.
Die einfachste Variante wäre es dann wohl den Sound der PS4 beispielsweise über den Audioausgang des Monitors mittels AUX-Kabel in den Line-In des PCs zu speisen. Dann reicht ein normales Headset für den PC wohl aus.


----------



## wooty1337 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*

Aber auch dann kannst du nur eine Quelle widergeben.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Suche] Wireless Headset für PC und PS4 - gleichzeitig betrieben*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Aber auch dann kannst du nur eine Quelle widergeben.


 Jein: er kann den Sound der PS4 mit dem PC "aufnehmen" und über den Kopfhörerausgang des PCs dann sowohl den aufgenommenen Sound als auch den "Chat", den er am PC per Teamspeak empfängt, hören - es könnte aber evlt. Probleme dabei geben, dass man quasi zwei verschiedene Sachen aufnahmen will: den Sound der PS4 per Line In und auch noch das Mic vom Headset...  aber es müsste an sich klappen.


----------

